# large leaking tar flat roof



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

It depends on how severe the seams showing through are as you described.

Pictures would help immensely.

If the old hot asphalt glaze coat has deteriorated from lack of being maintained, yet otherwise remain flat and the surface coating is just wearing out, then a fresh application of a new hot asphalt can be mopped to the surface.

If they look like they are waving at you, but there are no sign of moisure entry, a heavy 43# base sheet and a minimim of a 2-ply to 3-ply 15# felt roof could be mopped down on top, depending on how many roof systems are currently installed.

With both options, the flashings should be resealed and have new roof cement applied to the seams. Also, any other maintenance issues should be addressed at the same time.

Ed


----------



## erbilliards (Mar 16, 2008)

*will post pictures*

Ed,

Thank you for the informative reply. I will go up there Tommorrow or Tuesday and take pictures and post them. I do believe the surface coating is just wearing out, but mine is an opinion based on next to zero experience. Just judging from what I can see.

dave


----------

